# Natural/Organic Dog Shampoos



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone have a favorite natural or organic dog shampoo? What do you like about it?

How about a favorite shampoo specifically for dogs with black coats?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

missk4012 said:


> Anyone have a favorite natural or organic dog shampoo? What do you like about it?
> 
> How about a favorite shampoo specifically for dogs with black coats?


I like deodorizing shampoos on black dogs. Black dogs have a specific "odor" but no idea why. All black dogs in my salon get deodorizing baths unless they need a specific medicated, etc. If you are looking for a color intensifier for a black dog, Chris Christensen Black on Black is about the best out there, but I don't find it to make a real difference in the color. There are tons of "natural" or "organic" shampoos out there...many that aren't truly either of those.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I use Buddy Wash on mine. It's natural and has a few extracts which are natural deorderizing so they smell nice for quite a while. My girl is a very beautiful and shiny black black. I tried black enhancers and didn't really do much and ingredients aren't quite natural. 

I also don't wash very often as it strips their natural oils and use Earth Bath wipes every week to keep em fresh between baths. I don't know what kind of breed you have but dry cracks on black noses are noticeable and I keep my girl moisturized with 100% shea butter. It won't harm them if they lick a little as its creamy oil.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> There are tons of "natural" or "organic" shampoos out there...many that aren't truly either of those.


I know exactly what you mean. For this reason, I usually make my own dog shampoos so I know exactly what ingredients are going in there - but every once in a while I like to try one already made and see if it works better or not as well so I can improve my homemade versions.

Thanks for the tip on the Black on Black - I don't really have any desire to intensify or not intensify my dogs' coats - I was just curious as I always see specific shampoos for white or black but don't really know if they truly DO anything special.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

The_Monstors said:


> I use Buddy Wash on mine. It's natural and has a few extracts which are natural deorderizing so they smell nice for quite a while. My girl is a very beautiful and shiny black black. I tried black enhancers and didn't really do much and ingredients aren't quite natural.
> 
> I also don't wash very often as it strips their natural oils and use Earth Bath wipes every week to keep em fresh between baths. I don't know what kind of breed you have but dry cracks on black noses are noticeable and I keep my girl moisturized with 100% shea butter. It won't harm them if they lick a little as its creamy oil.


Hey thanks for the advice - the bath wipes are a good idea (and yes, shea butter is a must! i use it on one dog with a tendency toward cracked and scraped pads as well).


----------



## TonyM1110 (Aug 29, 2011)

I use Muttleypoo by Nittany Valley Organics. Organic, relieves itchy, maks the coat shiny and smells great!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

So for those of you using these "natural" and "organic" shampoos, what makes them such? Shampoo companies do not have to list ingredients and some may still list all, some are partial lists and some list none. So because it says so on the label? I found ingredients for Buddy Wash Lavendar and Mint and the first ingredient is Coconut shampoo base...?? Well, what is in that! Its certainly not just some coconut and water. They pretty up the rest of the ingredient list with rosemary, and all this lovely sounding herbs and stuff...but whats REALLY in the stuff? If you want to learn about shampoos, and the ingredients, google Barbara Bird (B Bird is her nickname) and get her book, Suds to Scents. She knows her stuff, and breaks everything down. Don't believe everything that is on the label, just because it says its "organic" and "natural." 
You will NOT wash away the dog's natural oils even if you are bathing weekly, IF you are using a good quality, mild pet shampoo. That is an old wives tale from the old days, when dogs were bathed in Lye shampoos and Orvus. The beautifully coated show dogs you see on tv, and at your local dogs shows....most of them are bathed weekly. Poodles and other breeds will sometimes be getting bathed 3-4 times a week because of the product used in the coats. Personally, I think you are better off washing the dog, and rinsing it out, than using these "wipes" on the dog, which leave a residue on the skin and coat. My dogs both get baths weekly, as do many of my client's pets...and they have great coats. Shinier and healthier than most of the dogs I only see every few months.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

There are definitely a lot of not-very-natural "natural" products out there. That's why I usually make my own. But when it comes to buying one manufactured by someone else - I suppose the selling points would be different for everyone. I try to find products from smaller companies where possible, who actually list the ingredients of their "soap base" or "shampoo base" as well. Those are difficult to come by though. So when I have to go with a mystery-base or something with mystery "natural fragrance" I try to find what, for me, is the next best option.
Personally, I'm more concerned about specific chemicals NOT being present and what ingredients ARE listed being organic or at least sustainably harvested and fair trade (obviously more as a concern for the planet than my dogs - they surely don't care where it comes from!). For something like the Buddy Wash - I would simply email the company and ask them if their "Coconut Shampoo Base" contains any of the things I am looking to avoid (which I just did, by the way - one might hope a coconut shampoo base would be predominantly saponified coconut oil - but that's unfortunately unlikely). Some places will give you the full ingredient list, other will simply affirm or deny, some ignore you. We'll see what happens this time...
I think you're right though that many people will put forth good money for a mediocre product just because it says "organic" or "natural" on it - even though only a small percentage of the product actually has to be organic to get USDA certified as such. Oh, and thanks for the info about washing more frequently - I was bathing my dogs weekly until a number of people told me that would strip their oils and dry out their skin so I stopped - but I never had an issue with them getting dry and would much rather they not stink for a week before they get a bath!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Graco22 said:


> So for those of you using these "natural" and "organic" shampoos, what makes them such? Shampoo companies do not have to list ingredients and some may still list all, some are partial lists and some list none. So because it says so on the label? I found ingredients for Buddy Wash Lavendar and Mint and the first ingredient is Coconut shampoo base...?? Well, what is in that! Its certainly not just some coconut and water. They pretty up the rest of the ingredient list with rosemary, and all this lovely sounding herbs and stuff...but whats REALLY in the stuff? If you want to learn about shampoos, and the ingredients, google Barbara Bird (B Bird is her nickname) and get her book, Suds to Scents. She knows her stuff, and breaks everything down. Don't believe everything that is on the label, just because it says its "organic" and "natural."
> You will NOT wash away the dog's natural oils even if you are bathing weekly, IF you are using a good quality, mild pet shampoo. That is an old wives tale from the old days, when dogs were bathed in Lye shampoos and Orvus. The beautifully coated show dogs you see on tv, and at your local dogs shows....most of them are bathed weekly. Poodles and other breeds will sometimes be getting bathed 3-4 times a week because of the product used in the coats. Personally, I think you are better off washing the dog, and rinsing it out, than using these "wipes" on the dog, which leave a residue on the skin and coat. My dogs both get baths weekly, as do many of my client's pets...and they have great coats. Shinier and healthier than most of the dogs I only see every few months.


exactly what i was thinking.

My beagle has a bath almost daily. There is no way he is coming in the house after rolling in a dead animal or some animal poop, a big mud pile ect, (we go offleash hiking daily, in the woods so there is always something to roll in.)unless the only place he is going is to the bathroom for a bath. His skin and coat are lovley, no dry skin and super shiny and soft. I se tropiclean and their spa line on my dogs. both look great.

we have some dogs coming in to work for weekly baths, have ben for years (should see how thick their files are lol) and all their coats are just fine, shiny, soft, smell great ect


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

My shampoo is natural and organic because i make it myself with natural and organic ingredients.
I have never found something that works or smells better. But then i can't stand artificial smells.


----------



## Stardogspa (Sep 4, 2011)

I use Warren London. THey list out all their ingredients on their labels and they use all natural ingredients. They have my favorite line of products by far and their quality is great! Check them out on their site www.warrenlondon.com


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stardogspa said:


> I use Warren London. THey list out all their ingredients on their labels and they use all natural ingredients. They have my favorite line of products by far and their quality is great! Check them out on their site www.warrenlondon.com


I commend them for listing their ingredients, and they appear to be a fine product..However, they are NOT what I would consider "natural" and from what I see on the website, they don't advertise as such. They use Colors in their shampoos..that is not natural. Honestly, I don't believe that "natural" is a big deal, and I don't seek out products that truly are. I use what works and is safe, natural or not.


----------



## Stardogspa (Sep 4, 2011)

Well they advertise as they use natural ingredients. Yellow 5 and such are debatable if they are considered natural as they are from a plan derivative and some people do consider that natural. But most products need to put a tiny bit of preservatives in their products either way. They have a great product though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stardogspa said:


> Well they advertise as they use natural ingredients. Yellow 5 and such are debatable if they are considered natural as they are from a plan derivative and some people do consider that natural. But most products need to put a tiny bit of preservatives in their products either way. They have a great product though.


Yellow #5 is a synthetic coloring..NOT a natural one. I am sure this shampoo is just fine and it looks fancy (and is expensive IMO) but its still not "natural" IMO. And they don't list what their coconut base is..they just say, "base". 

http://www.fooducate.com/blog/2009/...ut-the-dubious-food-coloring-called-yellow-5/


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

For anyone who might be following along looking for suggestions, I found the one I am going order. It's really similar to what I have made in the past so I know I'll like it. It's Sitka's Organics dog shampoo and this is the ingredients list:

Contains: Mountain Spring Water infused with organic Rosemary, Chamomile, Nettle, Burdock, Peppermint, and Sage, organic Castile Soap, organic Honey, organic Aloe Vera, Vegetable Glycerine, organic Almond Oil and Jojoba Oil,Vegetable Gum, Vitamin E, and organic essential oils of Bergamot, Cedar, Lemon, and Lavender.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tankstar said:


> exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> My beagle has a bath almost daily. There is no way he is coming in the house after rolling in a dead animal or some animal poop, a big mud pile ect, (we go offleash hiking daily, in the woods so there is always something to roll in.)unless the only place he is going is to the bathroom for a bath. His skin and coat are lovley, no dry skin and super shiny and soft. I se tropiclean and their spa line on my dogs. both look great.
> 
> we have some dogs coming in to work for weekly baths, have ben for years (should see how thick their files are lol) and all their coats are just fine, shiny, soft, smell great ect


I also use tropiclean and I love it!!! It doesn't dry out Rigz skin at all and that is very important with his skin problems!!


----------



## dcrealtor (Sep 16, 2010)

missk4012 said:


> Anyone have a favorite natural or organic dog shampoo? What do you like about it?
> 
> How about a favorite shampoo specifically for dogs with black coats?


I use Bio-Groom Ultra Black enhanced Shampoo on my Rott-mix and I get tons of compliments on how shiny she is. I am wondering if there is a similar product specifically designed to bring out the coat in my yellow labrador?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can try the Gold shampoo's by Chris Christensen, or the other color enhancing shampoos that work on all colors. I have yet to find a black shampoo that actually made a dog blacker..usually, the color deposits are rinsed down the drain when you rinse the shampoo. I have tried I think every kind there is out there..not a fan. lol They clean just fine..but they don't help the color.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> You will NOT wash away the dog's natural oils even if you are bathing weekly, IF you are using a good quality, mild pet shampoo. That is an old wives tale from the old days, when dogs were bathed in Lye shampoos and Orvus.


I have a yorkshire and a miniature poodle. The yorkie could use a wash every 10 days. I use Bark 2 Basics One step silky shampoo and conditioner in One. Is this a qood quality shampoo I could use weekly or so on both my dogs?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Caniche said:


> I have a yorkshire and a miniature poodle. The yorkie could use a wash every 10 days. I use Bark 2 Basics One step silky shampoo and conditioner in One. Is this a qood quality shampoo I could use weekly or so on both my dogs?




Yep, you certainly can, its a good product. As with all products, just be sure to rinse completely. Its the residue left in the coat and on the skin that causes the dry itchies, not the bathing.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you  Now my dogs will hate you lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Caniche said:


> Thank you  Now my dogs will hate you lol


LMAO! Better they hate me than you!


----------



## Miss K (Oct 1, 2013)

I use Dog Gone Dirt products, their shampoo is 100% organic castle base shampoo, which is very gentle on the skin, not drying to the coat and great for shampooing your pets. No synthetic chemicals in their shampoo, makes the coat so soft-- I love it! It also makes black coats shiny! www.doggonedirt.com


----------

